# Wie gestalte ich den Schmutzablauf von Trommler, EBF & Co?



## Zacky (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mal ernsthaft die Frage: *Wie gestalte ich den Schmutzablass von Trommelfilter, Endlosbandfilter und Co. bezüglich der Schmutzrinne? *

_Warum frage ich?_ Ich habe heute morgen den Auftrag meiner Regierung bekommen, doch mal den stinkenden Gully meines Trommelfilters zu reinigen. Bei mir ist dies eine Regentonne im Erdreich vergraben - ohne Boden -, so dass dort das Wasser versickern sollte. Der Boden ist mit mit einem Vlies ausgelegt, was sich sicherlich schon entsprechend zugesetzt hat. 

Die Tonne war voll mit Wasser und am Boden hatte ich bereits eine Schicht von gut 5-10 cm Dreck. Nach dem Abpumpen des gut riechenden Düngewassers habe ich den Dreck raus gekratzt!

- nur gut, das ich gerade einen Schnupfen habe!  -

Das kann aber doch nicht die Lösung sein, dass ich alle paar Wochen die "Sickergrube" leer pumpen und anschließend frei graben muss!?

*Wie macht ihr das? Was habt ihr noch so für Ideen?*
(PS: Ableiten in die öffentliche Kanalisation entfällt selbstverständlich aus rechtlichen Gründen)

Ich habe aktuell den Gedanken, in die Ablaufleitung des Trommelfilters einen Regendieb einzusetzen, so dass der grobe Schmutz gleich wieder vom Spülwasser getrennt wird und in einen separaten Behälter (Netz, Korb o.ä.) fällt, dort austropfen kann und dann auf dem Kompost landen kann? Das Wasser könnte dann ja theoretisch, da es "sauber" sein sollte, wieder über Dränagerohre versickern. Allerdings bin ich mir hierzu noch nicht über den gesamten Aufbau einer solchen Konstruktion schlüssig, da dies scheinbar wieder recht viel Platz benötigt.

Wenn möglich bitte Bilder einstellen! - das macht das Verständnis einfacher!


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Siebgewebe was du waagerecht unterhalb vom Einlauf reinhängst?

LG René


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Mein Plan mal dazu .......

Ich hab einen 600 Liter IBC 3/4 eingegraben . 5 cm unter Erdreich hab ich da 10 er Löcher reingebohrt . Bis dahin kann das Wasser dann Steigen bis es ins Erdreich laufen kann . Um den IBC liegen Kieselsteine , erst groß dann klein in dem Sinn wie ein Sickerschacht . In den IBC kommt dann eine Schmutzwasser Pumpe .
Da ja dann einiges an ( Schmutz ) Wasser anfällt wird damit der Garten Bewässert .
Mit der Schmutzwasserpumpe sollte auch der Grobe Schmutz mit Abtransportiert werden .
Um das Monatliche Sauber machen werd ich wohl auch nicht drumrum kommen mit der Technic .
Was besseres fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein ........


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Rico,

ein alter Kaffeefilter wäre bestimmt auch ne Idee (ist ja ned so die Wassermenge), den Filter Beutel kannst du dann ja auf dem Kompost entsorgen,


----------



## MaFF (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rico,

Ich hab bei mir ne normale tauchpumpe drin. Wenn es voll ist Pumpe ich durch einen unterirdischen Schlauch das Wasser und Dreck direkt auf dem Kompost. 

Gruß


----------



## Micha61 (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zacky,



troll20 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Siebgewebe was du waagerecht unterhalb vom Einlauf reinhängst?


oder ein billiges Küchensieb aus Plastik.
  
Wenn es mit Einklemmen (wie bei mir) nichts wird, bohrst Du 3 Löcher in den oberen Rand, wasserfeste Schnur dran, fertig.

LG Micha


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2015)

Die Siebvariante gefällt mir eigentlich irgendwie am besten, da ich beim Auspumpen der Schmutzsammelkammer eben nicht nur Wasser hatte. Es waren recht viele Algen, Blätter und anderes Zeugs, Tannenzapfen und Co. im Behälter, was die Schmutzwasserpumpe natürlich nicht förderte und das Flügelrad 1-2 x verstopfte.

Eine Konstruktion mit Sieb oder Siebgewebe klingt schon ganz gut und werde ich wohl in Betracht ziehen. Evtl. kann man ja so etwas Ähnliches, wie ein Eigenbausiebfilter mit schräg stehendem Sieb nutzen.

Wer noch weitere Ideen hat, immer her damit. Ich denke, ich bin nicht der Einzige mit solch einem Problem.


----------



## Geisy (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rico

Wie wäre es das Schmutzwasser auf ein Sandbeet mit Folie laufen zu lassen das etwas über Teichniveau liegt.
Hier kann das Wasser zurück sickern in den Teich und der Dreck bleibt auf dem trockenen liegen und kann dann leicht entsorgt werden.
Ich werde das genauso machen mit den Bodenabläufen der Filterkammern.
Da bei dir durch das häufige spülen des Trommlers der Dreck auf dem Sandbeet nicht antrocknen kann muß da eine Auffangtonne dazwischen aus der du dann mit einem Luftheber einmal am Tag den Dreck auf das Sandbeet pumpen kannst.

Könnte doch gehen oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (15. Juni 2015)

Oder du läßt das Schmutzwasser durch einen gröberen Sack laufen damit sich die Schmutzwasserpumpe nicht festsetzt.
Sowas hier z.B.http://www.ebay.de/itm/Filterbeutel...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item5d43c1ae1c


----------



## juerg_we (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
da bei mit momentan auch der schmodder nur so in das grass läuft ,habe ich mal einen "schuss" vom trommler aufgefangen,ich habe festgestellt 
dass sich der schmodder schnell im eimer absetzt und das wasser darüber wird sternenklar,ich habe mir jetzt überlegt einen 20-30l eimer zu holen,in die mitte 
einen steg der bis zur hälfte des eimers geht,so hätte man ein kleines absetzt becken,dann an der seit oben am eimer ein loch wo das wasser wieder rausläuft,
über vlies oder ein kleiner filter gefiltert und wieder zurück in den teich,wenn dan der eimer halb voll mit schmodder ist ,einfach ausschütten,so stelle ich mir das in der theorie
vor,müsste gehn oder ??????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## PeterW (15. Juni 2015)

Hi Jürgen,

liest sich nicht schlecht. Bitte berichten, das Problem kriege ich ja auch irgendwann
Dauert aber noch ein bisschen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Micha61 (16. Juni 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> ein Eigenbausiebfilter mit schräg stehendem Sieb nutzen.


warum so ein riesen Aufwand ?
Probier doch erst mal, die Billigvariante aus.
Umbauen, kannste dann immer noch, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt.

LG Micha


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hab da mal eine Idee dazu , funkt vielleicht nur bei mir wegen der Länge . Sollte aber auch mit nur einer Strumpfhose gehen .

Der Plan ist in das 110 Ablauf KG Rohr erst ein T- Stück einzubauen und da dann eine Stumpfhose ( oder Leggings ) dran zu machen . Das ganze würde ich dann 2 mal machen . Wenn der erste Voll wäre läuft die Suppe in das 2 te T-Stück mit Strumpfhose . Wenn dann beide Voll wäre über einen Bogen in meinen Auffang IBC .
Das wäre aber nur eine Sicherheits Massnahme wenn man mal das Säubern Vergessen würde .

 

Würde das ganze ohne Gefälle bauen , da ich etwa 50 cm Unterschied vom Trommler IBC hab .

P.S. ... Bild mal Bitte drehen ........ (Edit by Zacky: Bild kopiert, gespeichert, gedreht)


----------



## Micha61 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,



Michael H schrieb:


> erst ein T- Stück einzubauen und da dann eine Stumpfhose ( oder Leggings ) dran zu machen


im Prinzip fuktioniert das, nur setzt sich die Stuho, sehr schnell mit Kleinstpartikeln zu und verkleistert. Dann rutscht sie schnell, vom Rohr.
Habe dieses "System", an der IH, musste aber täglich, die Struho auswaschen.
  
In die Stuho noch einen größeren Kiesel, damit sie nicht auftreibt.
Im Teich bzw. für den angestrebten Zweck, bringt nichts ( höchstens mehr Arbeit ).


LG Micha


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Der Plan ist in das 110 Ablauf KG Rohr erst ein T- Stück einzubauen und da dann eine Stumpfhose ( oder Leggings ) dran zu machen . Das ganze würde ich dann 2 mal machen . Wenn der erste Voll wäre läuft die Suppe in das 2 te T-Stück mit Strumpfhose


Wenn Du das technisch so realisierst wie auf deiner Zeichnung, dann funktioniert das so nicht.
Etwas Wasser läuft sowieso schon vorbei... Aber sobald die erste 'Hose' etwas zugesetzt ist, dann läuft das Wasser gleich in die zweite 'Hose'. Wenn diese zugesetzt ist, dann gleich zu Deinem Notauslauf...
Du müsstest das stufenweise gestalten. Also zwischen erste und zweite 'Hose eine Stufe nach oben einbauen, damit der Zulauf zur zweiten Hose etwas höher ist. Und von da wieder eine Stufe zum Notauslauf (welcher aber immer noch tiefer als der Trommlerauslauf liegen muss.)

Damit bekommst Du auch etwas Druck auf die 'Hosen'. Welche dann aber auch so befestigt sein müssen, dass sie nicht abrutschen können.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Oder, preiswerter, das waagerechte Stück auf Deinem 'Gemälde' lässt Du in natura mit einem Gefälle von links unten nach rechts oben verlaufen...


----------



## Michael H (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Das war ja nur mal ein Beispiel , wie es vielleicht Funktionieren würde .

Könnte auch ein Stück 110 KG Rohr ( 60 cm lang ) gerade machen und das Unten Aufschneiden . Hab noch 500 Edelstahlgewebe hier rumliegen . das Gerade unten drauf gemacht und danach dann der Überlauf Bogen .
Zur Not könnte man das auch leicht Ansteigen lassen . Das gerade Stück ohne Dichtung zusammen gesteckt damit man es leicht wieder auseinander bekommt .
Oder das ganze Senkrecht in den IBC gehängt . Werd morgen mal Bilder machen von meinen FilterPatronen , ist wahrscheinlich Anschaulicher .
Alle 1-2 Tage Durchgespült und gut ist .


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das war ja nur mal ein Beispiel , wie es vielleicht Funktionieren würde .


Naja, ich habe Dein Beispiel doch nicht in Abrede gestellt. Nur etwas verbessert. 

Bei Deinem jetzigen Beispiel würde mich die Reinigung interessieren.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rico ,

Da bei mir ja auch kein Anschluss an einen Kanal vorhanden ist,
endet die Leitung mit dem Schmutzwasser bei mir in einer 30l ¿ (Ironie) Tonne in der eine Gardena Schmutzwasserpumpe sitzt.

Der Schlauch von der Pumpe endet in einem Beet -> für was anderes ist das Wasser auch nicht zu gebrauchen, als zum Bewässern/Düngen.

Jede Art von Sieben bringt nur wieder ein Problem das extra gereinigt werden muss...!

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2015)

DbSam schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe Dein Beispiel doch nicht in Abrede gestellt. Nur etwas verbessert.
> 
> Bei Deinem jetzigen Beispiel würde mich die Reinigung interessieren.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Hier mal Bilder von meinen Filter Patronen .
Ist nur ein Stück Aufgeschnittenes 110 KG Rohr mit ( Links 200 und Recht 500 Gewebe ) .
War bei mir im letzten IBC verbaut mit einem T- Stück als Überlauf .
Mußte die Patronen nur 1 mal die Wochen rausmachen und mit dem Schlauch von Aussen nach Innen Abspritzen .
Dauert etwa 1 Minute . Dann wieder rein in den IBC und wieder eine Woche Ruhe .
Im Schmutzwasser des Trommlers könnte man die Patronen auch Senkrech Verbauen sollte auch gehn ...


----------



## DbSam (18. Juni 2015)

Nun, wenn die Muffen leicht genug gleiten, dann sollte das so funktionieren.
(Mich persönlich würde es riesig aufregen, wenn ich jedes Mal 5 Minuten 'leiern' müsste.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2015)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nun, wenn die Muffen leicht genug gleiten, dann sollte das so funktionieren.
> (Mich persönlich würde es riesig aufregen, wenn ich jedes Mal 5 Minuten 'leieren' müsste.)
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Hallo

Die sind / waren in keiner Muffe . Hab die Direkt in den Flansch gesteckt , ist 110 Pro Dicht . Sobald es über den Überlauf rausläuft kurz Spülen und gut ist .....


----------



## DbSam (18. Juni 2015)

Gut.      
Wenn man nicht leiern muss, dann ist Dein Projekt hiermit genehmigt.


Gruß Carsten


----------

